# so who has taken their tax disc out?



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all, today's the day when we can finally get rid of the tax out of the window!...I did mine at 6.30 this morning...who else has ditched it?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I have a very pretty Tax Disc holder so I'll not do anything until it runs out! 









Ok, no smartarse comments on it ran out in 2005!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not taken mine out looking fors some thing to replace mine


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No I like mine in the TTOC surround 

J
xx


----------



## Grae (Sep 17, 2013)

Mine's out.

The metal disc holder had been sliding around on top of the dash for weeks anyway.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Took it out 10 minutes ago. One of these cheap, slim, minimalist Magnetax jobs:









It is now an ex-tax disc holder. 

PS: Good luck, Mullum. :wink:


----------



## Desert_Green_TT (Aug 15, 2014)

Threw mine in the glovebox about three weeks ago along with the crappy "carbon fibre" look Halfrauds disc holder that refused to stick to the screen. Goodbye, good riddance as I've always thought it ruined the look of the windscreen area.

Unsurprisingly it looks as if the gov.uk/vehicletax DVLA website crashed last night due to "unprecedented demand" and they're now saying that 1.2 million vehicles are wrongly identified by the ANPR system every day. Awesome.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

deleted


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Took mine out my mk2 golf this morn after having a great deal of difficulty taxing it online. Took 40 mins. 
Tt one will stay for now.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I was thinking it would be a good opportunity to make a nice circle shaped TTOC logo to fit in it's place.

I will join up :lol:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Took mine out and it's now a coaster

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

all online now - but DVLA has teething troubles

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-29430979


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine's staying in till the end of Aug 2015 - if I've paid £285 for it them it's damn well staying!

(and in a years time it'll have novelty value  - wonder how many other's I'll see in a years time?)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Tax disc holders seem to be really cheap on ebay if you want to grab a bargain!

Could be antiques in 10 years time and be on TV getting them valued on Antiques roadshow :roll:


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

My tax disk holder re-invented itself as a coaster for my coffee table


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Gone, replaced with a Guinness label (for people who remember these and their use as tax discs).

:wink:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

so if your car is taxed you dont have to display the tax disc anymore? 

Or is there something you need to do first before you can ditch the disc holder? :?

Mine does my nut in! slides around all over the place :twisted:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

nilanth said:


> so if your car is taxed you dont have to display the tax disc anymore?
> 
> Or is there something you need to do first before you can ditch the disc holder? :?
> 
> Mine does my nut in! slides around all over the place :twisted:


Nope -as of today you don't need to display one any more - end of.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

whoooohooooo

time to celebrate!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Not if you work for Richbrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Mine's out - it expired yesterday.

I renewed 10 days ago as possible problems with the DVLA web site were (correctly) forecast.

All you get in return now is a confirmation e-mail:

THIS IS AN AUTOMATED EMAIL - PLEASE DO NOT REPLY AS EMAILS
RECEIVED AT THIS ADDRESS CANNOT BE RESPONDED TO.

Confirmation of vehicle tax.

Thank you for using DVLA Vehicle Licensing Online.
Your application for vehicle tax has been successful.

Vehicle Registration Number:
Reference Number: 
Application Made On: 21/09/2014 
Vehicle Tax Period: 12 months
Vehicle Tax Amount Paid: GBP 285.00
Last 4 Digits of Payment Card:

You may wish to save or print this email confirmation for your records.

If your vehicle tax is due from 1 September 2014
You will receive a tax disc. You will only need to display your disc for a few weeks. From 1st October 2014 the law is changing and you will not need to display your tax disc on your vehicle.
Should your tax disc not arrive after 5 working days, then please phone us on 0300 123 4321 and choose option 4 then option 1 and be prepared to quote the Reference Number.

If your vehicle tax is due from 1 October 2014
The law is changing, you do not need to display a tax disc, therefore we will not issue one to you.

For more information go to http://www.gov.uk/dvla/vehicletaxchanges.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Let's hope they're on the ball keeping the database up to date!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,I renewed mine a couple of weeks ago & database was updated almost immediately.
I have my original tax discs so will put them on my cars.
Hoggy.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

pas_55 said:


> Not if you work for Richbrook
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bargain here! :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=781050


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I wonder how long until MOT rules change to say NOTHING in the swept area at all. at the moment they make an exception for a tax disc.

I'm sure at some point, you won't be able to have an historic tax disc displayed in the swept area.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Will be gone over the weekend .


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder if the DVLA server crashing will be a monthly thing from now on?

With people not having to pay/send off for a tax disk in good time before it runs out, they'll likely hold back till the last day and try to buy it at the last minute - crashing the server. (Well, I'd want to keep *my* cash in *my* bank account as long as possible!)

Be interesting to see what happens next month anyway&#8230;


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Will do mine during this weekends cleaning session

8)

Daz


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Car was cleaned inside and out today, So it was goodbye Mr Tax Disc.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Can keep richbrook in business, they are good for drinks coasters 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Fitted my aero twins and removed it at the same time, so much neater on both counts 

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It came out today


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> I came out today


Congratulations. Nothing to hide from these days.  
[smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] 
(not sure about the fireman, but the other two were def' in there)


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll be taking mine out in both cars over the weekend - should look much better


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Had Had a new windscreen fitted last week due to a crack spreading, unfortunate pigeon took the brunt of It :-|

Told the fella just to leave it off, so have a spanking new windscreen which has never seen a tax disc


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Took mine out but it may take a while to completely remove all traces of the 5 sticky blobs that held it in place. Mine now has a new life as a drink maTT
Stewart


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My Tax disc holder now.  








Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, My Tax disc holder now.
> 
> Hoggy.


Just what I'm looking for where did you get it Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Yellow, Got the images from Google images & created it myself in Paint Shop. Looks better on TT than in the photo. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, My Tax disc holder now.
> 
> Hoggy.


Cool Hoggy. Looks great


----------



## Platinumjoe (Sep 11, 2014)

Took mine out yesterday and used it as a frisbee


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Er yup, now a suitable place for my morning coffee to sit.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Gonna leave mine in till it expires (January) then let the elderly neighbours report it as untaxed, they've been quick enough to remind me when it's run out in the past :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally took mine out this morning as I kept remembering about it when driving the car, but then had forgotten by the time I'd stopped :? I was going to keep it in, but the sticky dots don't hold it in place and I'm fed up of it rattling around, then making a break for freedom if I corner at speed!


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like you need a new design for the TTOC owners club logo badge ?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Had Had a new windscreen fitted last week due to a crack spreading, unfortunate pigeon took the brunt of It :-|
> 
> Told the fella just to leave it off, so have a spanking new windscreen which has never seen a tax disc


Did they offer you a choice of windscreen (green tint/high or lower rear view mirror) ?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mullum said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Had Had a new windscreen fitted last week due to a crack spreading, unfortunate pigeon took the brunt of It :-|
> ...


No, it was identical to the OEM screen.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

There is more than one OEM screen Brian


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mullum said:


> There is more than one OEM screen Brian


Ah.. didn't know that, maybe they got the correct screen by using the reg number, the one they fitted was the exact same as the broken one.

Didn't offer me a choice though.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Platinumjoe said:


> Took mine out yesterday and used it as a frisbee


Made me laugh haha 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Didn't offer me a choice though.


I've got the older style with the rear view mirror very low down in the windscreen, so if and when I get it replaced I'll be making sure I get the newer one with it higher up. Also mine has the green tint, so I'll want to make sure its got that too. Someone posted up a screen grab of the options available to screen fitters but I've long forgotten where that was :-/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi , Tax Disc holders in Nurburg VXR & XR3. 


















Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Your tax up hoggy :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Your tax up hoggy :wink:


Hi, Yes & got away with it for over 31 years, bl**dy ANPR . :lol: :lol: :wink: 
£80 to £225 in 32 years.
Hoggy.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Just turned the magnetic back round on mine, until I find a picture I'm happy with. Seems a shame to just not make use of those holders.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Gone!

But kinda' miss my holder.

Daz


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Gone!
> 
> But kinda' miss my holder.
> 
> Daz


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

In the bin


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Gone.

Had one of the magnetic ones, absolute nightmare to get stuck in bit off the screen. But nice empty windscreen now


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Tax disk out pic of mrs bum in, kiss that mr parking agent haha


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Hoggy,

might be useful for your Escort, to match the tax disc.

http://www.classiccapsule.com/197080s-f ... a-65-p.asp
http://www.classiccapsule.com/castrol-f ... 2504-p.asp

TJS


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TJS said:


> Hoggy,
> 
> might be useful for your Escort, to match the tax disc.
> http://www.classiccapsule.com/197080s-f ... a-65-p.asp
> ...


Hi TJS, Looks good, :wink: :wink: already had the reg plates remade to the original dealers plates.
Hoggy.


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just checked the tax on my car, results are as follows:-

Vehicle tax rate for vehicle
6 Month rate........£266.75
12 Month rate........£485.00
6 monthly by direct debit totalling.........£254.63
12 monthly by direct debit totalling........£485.00
Monthly by direct debit totalling............£509.25 (Monthly payment of approximately £42.44)

Strangely paying Direct Debit for 6 months is £12 cheaper, but pay monthly by DD for 12 months and it's over £24 p.a. more! Okay it's ONLY a few £££'s per month, but times that by the amount of cars on the road and it's payday for the government!!!

I suppose it is for monetary reasons, you pay DD, it's guaranteed, the DVLA know exactly who owns the car, where they live so they can fine you easier for parking / congestion charge offences etc and also police know where to knock if a crime is committed involving a vehicle so it makes their job easier and we pay for the privilege!!! And also saving on postage of the disc out.
I can see the 6/12month option getting cancelled in the future too!

Check here:- https://www.vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/


----------



## doogyscoot (Oct 15, 2014)

Mine is still there... Can't help feeling sorry for all those companies on ebay who now have thousands of custom designed but superfluous tax disc holders to flog.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Some will be very disappointed as I kind of like my alloy disc holder


----------



## adz313 (Oct 16, 2014)

Got rid of mine straight off, just a shame I have a sticker for the work car park still on there...


----------



## 321fallen (Oct 11, 2014)

Mines gone but still has sticky stuff where it was...I need to clean my car badly...just not had time and the rubbish weather but today should be good


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

321fallen said:


> Mines gone but still has sticky stuff where it was...


I have the opposite problem - I've wiped off all the sticky stuff, but now I have a clean patch in the corner! :lol:


----------



## 321fallen (Oct 11, 2014)

Cloud said:


> 321fallen said:
> 
> 
> > Mines gone but still has sticky stuff where it was...
> ...


Haha best get cracking and do the windscreen then haha


----------



## Gordi (Jul 18, 2013)

I already had mine out :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I saw an alloy one in Halfords the other day for £15. I thought about asking for a large discount and some advice about what it could be used for - then I thought no, behave! :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I always like my GTT tax disc holder so wanted to be different:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That would make an nice medallion Richard


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> I always like my GTT tax disc holder so wanted to be different:


Love that Richard where did you get it ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I always like my GTT tax disc holder so wanted to be different:
> ...


I made it up using MS Publisher and then laser printed it. I am not sure if the ink will fade but if it does I will print out another.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Nice job 8)


----------

